# Megazorb



## rachy_boppa (Jul 31, 2012)

Does anyone use Megazorb for cage litter? The internet says its safe for rats......but is it really?


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

I wish it was available in the US its GREAT for hamsters and its paper based and meant for horses so it holds urine well ... It should be fine just freeze it before use


----------



## Munchie (Mar 13, 2012)

I've heard it's safe  There is also Ecobed and Finacard, the latter I can vouch for being safe because my rats are on it and they love it


----------

